# Hoffman's Marina Brielle NJ



## LSG (Oct 5, 2011)

Has anyone stayed here?
The marina has deep water and the owners are very attentive to sail boaters.

Easy in easy out

Anyone had any experience there?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, a couple of times while transiting the NJ ICW. There's several restaurants within walking distance, a fuel dock etc. This is really power boat country. As far as easy in/easy out, yes if you are coming in the inlet to spend the night and then heading out again the next day, it's convenient. I would caution, that the currents run very strong here at peak flood and ebb, and good timing will make getting in and out of a slip much less stressful. It can get tricky. That same timing will make the inlet passage smoother. ( slack) I'd have a reservation, make sure they know that you are coming. Call them when you clear the inlet so they can get someone to the dock to help with lines.


If you are heading down the NJ ICW, I would consider continuing on through the point pleasant canal and anchoring up near the Bayhead Yacht club on the bay side of the canal, ( much calmer ) or somewhere up the metedeconk river...The current in the canal can run 5 knots..so timing is critical there too. I like a little current against me. There are two bridges in the canal.


----------



## DriftAway (Oct 27, 2011)

*I'm at Hoffman's now.*

Got here on Monday, waiting for a weather window to head south.

It's a very nice marina with clean showers/restrooms. The docks are very nice, the only downside is that they're fixed, not floating, which can make getting on and off the boat with our two dogs dicey sometimes, but it's not that big of a deal really. The owner and staff are very pleasant and professional. Another plus is that it's below the railroad bridge so there's no wait, although the bridge is usually open anyway.

At $3 a foot plus electric it's a little pricey, I think, but not outrageously so. Hoffman's is about to buy the marina just above the RR bridge so they'll be able to expand their services.

Bottom line is that I recommend it as a good stop.


----------

